# Virgin Tivo Team now Active!



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Just been told by Virgin that their Tivo Team went live at 10am this morning, and are now actively calling potential customers. Stand by your phones...


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Cool.... hope I get a phone call then 
Gave my mobile number too, but hopefully I'll have the option to call them back if I'm too busy at work to sort it.

I'm guessing nobody has had a call from Virgin about the Tivo yet 
Maybe they are having to get all the information together first before making any phone calls.


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

If they don't deliver in a TiVo branded VM van, I'm going to be mightly hacked off!


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Just got called now
Got my install date 15th February


----------



## davidthornton (Feb 17, 2002)

Just had my call to and have a 15th Feb install date. Was told this is the earliest install date.


----------



## Maris (Oct 22, 2011)

I gave them my number a long time ago, and never did get a call. I recently had to contact them for my installation. I really don't know what happened, they must have lost my information or something. Anyway, I am excited to finally have service, and now I can't wait for the black friday sales so that I can buy a new television at a steal. Pretty soon I will be watching TV on a new LED screen, I can't wait!


----------

